# How deep can I go?



## gaterrasa (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello everybody, my name is Gabriel, from neuquen argentina. A became part of nissan family 3 months ago when I bought my T31 X trail.
I'm planning a fishing trip to a remote lagoon and they told me that we have to cross some water streams, so I will apreciate any help about the X trail wading capacity. I'm a little concerned about damaging electronic parts if I go deeper than the manual specifications. 
Thanks.
Gabriel.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

With momentum and without stopping to fish from inside your exy in a river, you will be able to tackle water crossing upto the bonnet/hood level safely. The doors on the xtrail are sealed pretty well, so you don't have to worry about flooding the car from the inside. The transmission breather hose also sits up high in the engine bay, so that is another advantage.


----------



## gaterrasa (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Jalal, I'm not that crazy, I'm plannig to do the fishing from my belly boat. I don't think the creeks are going to be that deep but for sure arround 600 mm. I read in the forum people talking about using blinds, what's that about?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Gabriel, I was just kidding about fishing from an exy 

Here is what is meant by using blinds:






It's for crossings deeper than bonnet level.

I have only done this once in my exy and won't do it again


----------



## gaterrasa (Nov 3, 2010)

Sure Jalal, I know you were, but a friend's truck broke by the river once and he couldn't get out before the water covered it, the ony thing out of the water was the roof, so he continued fishing standing on it until he was rescued, so is a posibility. Thanks again for the advise.


----------

